# Wow, already breeding!



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I just put 8 harlequin rasboras in my tank maybe 3 days ago, and already two of them are swimming upside down under some ludwigia leaves. I don't see any eggs yet (if they're even visible). Should I be able to see eggs? Any advice?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW, that's excellent  
Yes you should be able to see them, use a flashlight. 
They could be just practicing, keep em well fed and fat.
Have fun, SueM


----------

